# Word for the day - Forbye



## Capt Lightning (May 12, 2015)

Forbye (occasionally  _Forbyes_) is more common in Scotland and Ulster and depending on context can mean...

Also / as well as /in addition to ..etc.   eg. _Forbye_ the car, I have two motorcycles.

but it can also mean , except / with the exception of  etc..  eg. I have visited all the U.S. states _forbyes_ Alaska.


----------



## Warrigal (May 12, 2015)

Thanks Capt Lightning.

That's a new one on me.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 12, 2015)

I doubt it's used currently but I read it/hear it often in my Outlander books which take place in the mid 18th century in Scotland.


----------



## oakapple (May 12, 2015)

Capt Lightning said:


> Forbye (occasionally  _Forbyes_) is more common in Scotland and Ulster and depending on context can mean...
> 
> Also / as well as /in addition to ..etc.   eg. _Forbye_ the car, I have two motorcycles.
> 
> but it can also mean , except / with the exception of  etc..  eg. I have visited all the U.S. states _forbyes_ Alaska.


Aye, ah Ken it ( having spent holidays in Scotland with an old Scottish lady who said it a lot.)


----------

